# I feel like a real driver now.



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

Fairly new driver here, been driving and loving it for a month. Have 144 trips now under my belt, 95 rated. Enjoyed a perfect 5 star rating until last night....

Can you spot the VIP on the 3 dollar fare? Lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Get back to us in a few months.....

Here's what your new handle pic will be:


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Stars don't pay the bills and check back in after 500 trips. This is about the time where you will start seeing little snippets of Uber's deception.

No worries, you're still in the honeymoon stage. Just think of a bad relationship and you will see what is coming.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Picking up people 15 minutes away and pocketing $3.00...


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

I ain’t mad about it. Wear it as a badge of honor, actually...considering the situation.

VIP passenger. Frat boy and two friends (I wonder if it’s his account even).

Pick up at a bar. Traveling to another bar.

Minivan with TV and interior blue lights and phone chargers and leather. Throw pillows on the back bench seat couch. The boys seem happy with the car. Frat boy in charge brags “Welcome to the VIP experience gentlemen!”

A minute down the road the very drunk boys ask me if my boobs were real and if they could see them “Could you whip them for us on the ride?” I politely decline telling them I’m a 42 year old mom and not a stripper. I’m told “Well I guess you want one star then.”

I say “Guess so. Lol.” assuming they were joking.

Guess they weren’t.

I consider myself lucky they only one starred me and didn’t call and lie and say I was drunk and get me deactivated for not giving them a private show.

Time for the dash cam me thinks.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah, dash cam should be purchased before anyone's first ride. Vantrue N2 Pro is what I recommend and use. It's on sale right now on Amazon for $160.

My question, what did you rate them? Did you report them?

Jokes aside, riders (men or women) should never ask that type of question and should be reported to Uber. And with a dash cam, that should be submitted as well to Uber. 

In my opinion, once they alluded to the giving you a 1 star, at that point, pull over and tell them to GTFO. Threats of a 1 star mean a immediate ejection. Earn them 1 stars and correct that behavior. What you basically did was enable their behavior so they can do it to the next female driver with a nice set of knockers. 

Just a little piece of advice from someone that has done 5300+ rides, 4.96, and has kicked out 10-20 riders.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> I ain't mad about it. Wear it as a badge of honor, actually...considering the situation.
> 
> VIP passenger. Frat boy and two friends (I wonder if it's his account even).
> 
> ...


Bar close and pool trips should be avoided if you want to maintain a high rating and stay activated.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Bar close and pool trips should be avoided if you want to maintain a high rating and stay activated.


And not sexually assaulted.


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

I rated them 5 as I do everyone that don’t fight or throw up. Though it made me go “WTF” their laughter I assumed meant they were joking (though it was a bad joke). Guess I misread them.

I only drive late night and party crowd. I like not dealing with rush hour and for the most part the pax have been thankful to be picked up and pleasant - though there is always that 1 percent that aren’t.

I pick up a lot of drunkies so I have heard a few off-color comments and shrugged them off. But yeah- I’m still new with a lot to learn. Thanks for the advice on dumping their sorry butts off. I mean, if I’m gonna get that one star anyway I may as well get some satisfaction and earn it I guess. Lol!

I’m a DFW driver and we don’t have pool thank goodness. It’s just uber x, XL, and the occasional VIP for me.

On weekend nights I only do XL. I keep x turned off and am always busy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Early morning airport trips are a better way to make money and stay sane in my market.


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

I do airport on occasion and have my DFW airport permit, however in our market it’s a crapshoot.

Sometimes I can wait in the que and get pinged with a VIP pax who is going to the hotel- at the same terminal. *facepalm*

Then I get back in the que and get a long Drive pax- only to get stuck in the boonies somewhere and having dead miles all the way back.

Dallas is weird like that. Our main airport is far away from the city and rides aren’t consistent due to the set up of suburbs in the area.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> Time for the dash cam me thinks.


For making extra money or for your protection......or both?


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

Ribak said:


> For making extra money or for your protection......or both?


Just for the additional security against pax who will do and say anything against a driver in hopes of a free ride.

I may not have posted before today but I've lurked a while. Seen some yucky horror stories, and I don't trust Uber to take my word against the pax. Especially one of their VIP "snowflakes".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> I ain't mad about it. Wear it as a badge of honor, actually...considering the situation.
> 
> VIP passenger. Frat boy and two friends (I wonder if it's his account even).
> 
> ...


you might actually report that to uber. Nobody should put up w that crap.. dont take it too personally the more pax you drive the more jerks youll meet. Good luck !!!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> Just for the additional security against pax who will do and say anything against a driver in hopes of a free ride.
> 
> I may not have posted before today but I've lurked a while. Seen some yucky horror stories, and I don't trust Uber to take my word against the pax. Especially one of their VIP "snowflakes".


Thank you for the clarification. Good call. Unfortunately, UBER will never take the driver's side.


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

Yeah that’s the vibe I’ve been getting.

Pax > drivers

Always.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> I ain't mad about it. Wear it as a badge of honor, actually...considering the situation.
> 
> VIP passenger. Frat boy and two friends (I wonder if it's his account even).
> 
> ...


Even without a dash cam if I were you I would've called support after the ride and told Rohit that the PAX asked you for sexual favors on the platform. Watch his self entitled VIP no tipping ass get deactivated.

More importantly being embarrassed in front of his clique of friends, oh the horror.

Rohit might take it a little more seriously considering the constant limelight they have been in regarding sexual harrassment.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

At minimum find the trip and pick Help, had a problem with rider, and choose rude or uncomfortable. That way you'll never see them again and maybe they'll even get a message saying they were harassing creepers.

Would love to see photos of your setup. I have TV but the screen down would block my rear view. Totally thinking about putting throw pillows in the third row now.

On second thought I like rbkg40s idea better.


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

Sure! I work my main job today but once I vacuum up I’ll toss you a vid of the mamma van.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mamma Val said:


> I rated them 5 as I do everyone that don't fight or throw up. Though it made me go "WTF" their laughter I assumed meant they were joking (though it was a bad joke). Guess I misread them.
> 
> I only drive late night and party crowd. I like not dealing with rush hour and for the most part the pax have been thankful to be picked up and pleasant - though there is always that 1 percent that aren't.
> 
> ...


I'd encourage you to report this to Uber. In theory Uber should at the minimum deactivate them over it and possibly remove the bad rating. If they fail to do enough it is also possible that in the future it might get you in on a lawsuit against them for not doing enough against sexual harassment.

You should not have to deal with that crap and those riders should not be getting away with no penalty for it. Especially since they basically 1*'d you because you wouldn't strip for them. I'm not a woman so I won't tell you what to do but my thinking is that if some women let them get away with it it just makes it more likely to happen to other women too in the fiuture. Please consider reporting it at least.



Mamma Val said:


> Just for the additional security against pax who will do and say anything against a driver in hopes of a free ride.
> 
> I may not have posted before today but I've lurked a while. Seen some yucky horror stories, and I don't trust Uber to take my word against the pax. Especially one of their VIP "snowflakes".


If it happens again and someone else complains then your previous complaint could be enough to make them do something. In the next case these jerks might just decide to say the next woman who refuses to flash them was "intoxicated" to get her deactivated.

Uber actually has a lot to lose and sexual harassment is an intense topic right now. By blowing you off they would be playing with fire and I think they know that.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> I ain't mad about it. Wear it as a badge of honor, actually...considering the situation.
> 
> VIP passenger. Frat boy and two friends (I wonder if it's his account even).
> 
> ...


I would have 1 starred and reported them for harassment. What kind of losers asks there drivers to show them anything? That's ridiculous and I would've kicked them to the curb the minute he said that.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

as already mentioned, you need to report this incident to Uber -- it is not too late to take action against those subhuman scum


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wait, what?

You were sexually harassed and gave him 5-stars?

WTF


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

Good points. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mamma Val said:


> the very drunk boys ask me if my boobs were real .


Well?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well?


Lol finish the story the man said


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Listen mamma, there's always going to be an ass, once in a while someone is going to get in the car and rate you lower then 5, they will find a reason. Don't mind that just continue with good service and the fresh 5's will make the random asshole rating dissappear.

Focus on good service, that's it, keep the car clean always, be polite, accommodating, make people feel comfortable and safe. Don't argue. And no pool rides. 

Ratings are important, they make you feel good about what you're doing and they make riders feel special. And more tips.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mamma Val said:


> I rated them 5 as I do everyone that don't fight or throw up.


Those aholes disrespected you and you gave them permission to do it to their next unfortunate female driver.

"show us your boobs!" 'GET THE F OUTTA MY CAR!' Harassment and objectification isn't play time!

Forgive my harshness. The only thing that bothers me more than victimizing idiots is the victims who tolerate their bs.


----------



## Mamma Val (May 14, 2018)

No harshness about it. To be totally honest as stated previously; when the event happened I really didn’t take any offense as I totally thought they weren’t being serious. For one I’m old enough to have been their mom and they were pretty lit- I assumed it was just a bunch of drunken frat boys being drunk frat boys and that was that. Wasn’t until the one star came in I was like “Oh damn, they were serious?”

Plus I’m an ex-educator. It’s highly possible that teaching high school boys has hardened my view and thickened my skin.

For the most part- I enjoy the late night crowd. Even when they’re wasted I kinda feel a little better knowing I’m playing a small role in getting them home safe. Driving at nights I see PLENTY of swerving cars on the highways of people who SHOULD have called an Uber/Lyft. 

I know it isn’t for everyone and pax like this are a very real part of servicing the crowd I tend to enjoy driving the most.


----------



## Dhr94080 (Apr 30, 2017)

And after 13571 passengers later like myself, you'll turn into VADER! I promise lol


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Yeah, dash cam should be purchased before anyone's first ride. Vantrue N2 Pro is what I recommend and use. It's on sale right now on Amazon for $160.
> 
> My question, what did you rate them? Did you report them?
> 
> ...


What about privacy laws on unauthorized recording of audio and video?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about privacy laws on unauthorized recording of audio and video?


Check your local laws. In Texas, we are a one-party consent state and I am the consenting party. In the US, our laws are specific to wiretapping (audio only) so video is wide open in most states.

If I was in a state where it is a two party consent state, posting signs that video and audio recording in progress and if the rider moves forward with the ride, that is considered consent. 5600 rides with a dash cam and never had one issue or complaint.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Mamma Val said:


> I ain't mad about it. Wear it as a badge of honor, actually...considering the situation.
> 
> VIP passenger. Frat boy and two friends (I wonder if it's his account even).
> 
> ...


Well.....can u show us? ....ur boobs?


----------

